# Lens suggestion for my A6100?



## Blindsay (May 17, 2021)

Hey all,

Still very new to all of this (both photography and videography) and learning as much as I can but I am still finding it hard to match up a good lens for an idea of something I want to do.

Most recently example, a friend is in a local band and he casual mentioned they wished they had some better videos of their band playing as right now they just have random clips of peoples cell phone videos and a lot of them are in portrait lol. So I was thinking I could use my A6100 to record a few songs for them. I have a basic external shotgun mic for it and the DJI Ronin SC. It will generally be smaller venues and I will always be able to get close, generally poor lighting as well. I have the 16-50 kit lens that it came with and a Sony 55-210. Not sure if the 16-50 kit lens would be ok to start with? Concerned that it may not do very well in low light.


Also aside from the specific situation above right now I am trying out different lenses as I learn and as I figure out what I like taking photos of/more I plan to buy better lenses so I dont want to spend a ton (sub $500) on a single lens for the time being.

A few that popped up on my list that seemed interesting were the Sony 35mm f/1.8 OSS, Sony 50mm f1/8 OSS, Sigma 16mm f1/1.4 and the Laowa 9mm f/2.8 (the ultrawide just seemed cool) 

A few things that I see myself taking photos of,
astrophotography
cars
people
Close ups of things like my model car collections or my Computer (I like to build high end PCs) - I do have a Sony Macro lens for this already
cityscapes at night

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Lez325 (May 28, 2021)

If you want a super and relitivly inexpensive UWA lens - have a look at the TT Atrisan 11mm f2.8 FF lens

Personally, I would steer clear of the kit lenses- AS a new Photographer, I would opt for a 35mm f1.8 a good solid prime lens - with low light capabilities or even a Sony 28mm f2



Les


----------



## 480sparky (May 28, 2021)

For a really wide lens, try a 7Artisans 7.5/2.8.  It's a fisheye, but on the 6100's crop sensor it really isn't that noticable unless you're shooting architecture.


----------

